# Jury Duty ??? Should you or not.........



## Spotlite (Aug 15, 2009)

Be able to decide for your self if you want to participate or not??

Nothing wrong with doing your duty.............but a tax paying citizen, depending on what plans have already been made............... should be able to check "not interested" and mail in.

Its not like there are no others available that are sitting in go ready to take jury duty.

I just do not think it is right to be forced into doing something if you dont have the time


----------



## Bodab1974 (Aug 15, 2009)

No you should not.  Everyone who is being tried has a right to an impartial jury.  If you have the right to decide on your government through voting, you should not have objections do being called to your civic duty of bearing an unbiased judgment on those who are on trial.

However, saying that,  the person should be compensated based on their earnings.  While a person should feel compelled to participate in their civic duties, they should not be punished for it by a loss of income.

If summoned you should attend and serve on the jury, but the government should compensate you based on your wage losses not the trivial amount they say is fair compensation.

Most people will try to find a way out of jury duty based on that fact alone.  If you are selected and are unfortunate enough to sit on a long drawn out trial,  the bill collectors do not care.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with everything Bodab1974 said.  I don't mind doing my civic duty, but I wish it paid more.

Another thing.  They need to use more than the voter registration for the jury pool.  My parents aren't registered to vote and have never been summoned for jury duty.  I've been summoned at least 3 times in the last 5 years.  I think they should use driver's licenses and vehicle registrations, so that people like my parents have to serve as well.


----------



## Bodab1974 (Aug 16, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I agree with everything Bodab1974 said.  I don't mind doing my civic duty, but I wish it paid more.
> 
> Another thing.  They need to use more than the voter registration for the jury pool.  My parents aren't registered to vote and have never been summoned for jury duty.  I've been summoned at least 3 times in the last 5 years.  I think they should use driver's licenses and vehicle registrations, so that people like my parents have to serve as well.



When I moved to Virginia, they stopped doing it by the polls.. It seemed that people stopped signing up to vote to avoid Jury Duty.  They did something MUCH better.   They went to the DMV.  If you accept a drivers license you were eligible to serve Jury Duty.


----------



## earl (Aug 16, 2009)

How do they get around being citizens and ''a group of your peers'' ?


----------



## tcward (Aug 16, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I agree with everything Bodab1974 said.  I don't mind doing my civic duty, but I wish it paid more.
> 
> That's right because the poor fellow out here working for himself can't make it on 25-30 bucks a day if he gets hung (no pun intended) on a jury for a week or two!


----------



## mickbear (Aug 16, 2009)

i just received my jury summons for U.S. DISTRICT COURT in Macon yesterday in the mail ,for the second time in three years.its a good ride from Milner to Macon every day for two weeks.but i WILL be there,i'v been on State Court jurys several times as well.the way i look at it is there are brave men and women burried all over this world that fought and died for the right of the people of this country to have a fair trial.think of all the service men and women fighting in some god for saken place far from home right now!!.its the least i can do to try and honor them by doing my duity.some folks my disagree but thats my opinion


----------



## marknga (Aug 16, 2009)

Interesting post as I'm scheduled to be in Perry for Houston County Superior Court tomorrow morning. I just called the phone number provided and found out to call tomorrow after 4:00. 

I don't mind getting called and the last time I was selected it was a really interesting trial and we put away a really bad dude for a long time. But given the current economy and market and the fact I am the only person in my company that does what I do, I really can't afford to serve. Not the salary I will miss but the company really has to but all deals/contracts/credit applications/etc on hold. 

I guess when they go to the interview process I could answer a question or two "correctly" and I won't get selected. Defeats the purpose though.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 16, 2009)

> Another thing. They need to use more than the voter registration for the jury pool. My parents aren't registered to vote and have never been summoned for jury duty. I've been summoned at least 3 times in the last 5 years. I think they should use driver's licenses and vehicle registrations, so that people like my parents have to serve as well.



They do use more than the voter registration list in most counties.  Some counties use the telephone book and utility service bills.

Jury duty is an obligation of citizenship, just like paying taxes.  Making it optional would be just like making paying taxes optional.

Trial by jury is probably THE one right that protects everyone from an overbearing government and unreasonable laws.

If that were YOU in the dock, either in a civil or criminal matter, would YOU want the case decided by THAT judge?  That's the alternative.


----------



## Bill Mc (Aug 16, 2009)

I just finished last week. 2 trials needed juries. The panel I was on was for a murder trial.

but I was struck and dismissed on the 3rd day.

Jury duty is an obligation. If you have mde other "serious" plans, write a letter explaining your case. Generally they will give you a latter date.

I've done that twice and was rescheduled.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 16, 2009)

I understand doing my civic duty and I understand thousands of soldiers have died protecting my rights. I also understand everyone deserves a fair trial.................but some on trial are guilty and looking for a way out..............I guess what I am saying, its a hard pill to swallow to stop everything Im doing because someone decided to violate the law.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 16, 2009)

Bill Mc said:


> Jury duty is an obligation. If you have mde other "serious" plans, write a letter explaining your case. Generally they will give you a latter date.
> 
> I've done that twice and was rescheduled.



Thats an option, I can probably deal with that.


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Aug 16, 2009)

As a citizen of our country and the great state we live in, the 2 arguably highest duties we have are to vote and to serve on jury duty when called upon to do so.  Both are vital to our system of government.  For those who doubt the importance of each, imagine if nobody showed for either.

As to Spotlite's comment about others in waiting - -  there really ain't that many folks who want to serve on jury duty.  Every once in a while you'll have somebody who actually does (about 1 out of every 300 or so based upon what I have seen), but that is the person who is not viewed as an ideal juror.

Yep, some are guilty and looking for a way out - - it's their right under the U.S. Constitution and the State of Georgia Constitution.  On the otherhand, there are those who "look" mighty guilty and have to go trial essentially to prove their innocense, despite the burden being on the prosecution to prove guilt beyond a reasonable doubt. 

Maybe our system is flawed, and some say it is.  Is there a better one?  I have not seen it.

And as Bill Mc said, you can generally be excused if needed provided you agree to serve the next time around.  Also, if you're the primary care taker of a young child, you can be excused for several years.  Also, if you're old enough to retire, you can probably be excused from now on.


----------



## win280 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been summoned for jury duty 6 times in the last 20 years. They have never put me on a jury.I'm getting a little concerned they don't like my views.


----------



## Hogtown (Aug 17, 2009)

I voted Yes for two reasons:  (1) I am pathologically anit-authoritarian & (2) I don't want people on MY jury that are bitter about being there.


----------



## germag (Aug 17, 2009)

Spotlite said:


> I understand doing my civic duty and I understand thousands of soldiers have died protecting my rights. I also understand everyone deserves a fair trial.................but some on trial are guilty and looking for a way out.............._I guess what I am saying, its a hard pill to swallow to stop everything Im doing because someone decided to violate the law_.



So, have you already determined that they violated the law and already have them convicted? Man, I'd hate to be them as much as they've inconvenienced you. 

I do hope that if you are ever arrested for a crime you didn't commit and are facing serious prison time and the loss of your family and everything you've worked for, that the members of your jury are more interested in justice and finding the truth than how inconvenient it is for them to be there.


----------



## Hoggy0341 (Aug 17, 2009)

If everyone got to choose whether or not they served jury duty it would probably be somewhat tough to get a full panel. Not many people I know actually look forward to it and if given a choice would say no. But, thats just my opinion.


----------



## USMCBowman (Aug 17, 2009)

everybody wants their rights.....right to bear arms, right to religious freedom, freedom of speech etc....but it seems that there are alot of folks that don't want to do their fair share of the "grunt work" to ensure that we keep these rights.  Jury duty is a small sacrifice to keep the American way going.  Many folks have sacrificed all to keep America free.  All citizens should be willing to suck it up when required.


----------



## germag (Aug 17, 2009)

USMCBowman said:


> everybody wants their rights.....right to bear arms, right to religious freedom, freedom of speech etc....but it seems that there are alot of folks that don't want to do their fair share of the "grunt work" to ensure that we keep these rights.  Jury duty is a small sacrifice to keep the American way going.  Many folks have sacrificed all to keep America free.  All citizens should be willing to suck it up when required.



+2 

I agree 100%

Everybody wants to get on their soapbox and talk about rights and such, but when it comes down to even being inconvenienced for such a simple and basic civic duty as serving on a jury, most don't want to be bothered. It's a crying shame that people are so wrapped up in themselves and so selfish these days.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 17, 2009)

germag said:


> So, have you already determined that they violated the law and already have them convicted? Man, I'd hate to be them as much as they've inconvenienced you.


Uhhhhhhhhhh No.  Your reading too deep I stated "some" are guilty looking for a way out.................and they are



USMCBowman said:


> everybody wants their rights.....right to bear arms, right to religious freedom, freedom of speech etc....but it seems that there are alot of folks that don't want to do their fair share of the "grunt work" to ensure that we keep these rights.  Jury duty is a small sacrifice to keep the American way going.  Many folks have sacrificed all to keep America free.  All citizens should be willing to suck it up when required.



Jury juty and the military are 2 different ball games. #1, you more than likely chose to join the military. You do not choose to serve on jury duty. Big difference in the 2 matters.

But I think I cleared up my problem with it knowing that there are options available to serving

I will do my part...........I just dont like the government control over the matter.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 17, 2009)

germag said:


> +2
> 
> I agree 100%
> 
> Everybody wants to get on their soapbox and talk about rights and such, but when it comes down to even being inconvenienced for such a simple and basic civic duty as serving on a jury, most don't want to be bothered. It's a crying shame that people are so wrapped up in themselves and so selfish these days.



See.............if it was all about just me................be no problem............but $25 a day just dont feed my kids or keep the lights on, etc. so they have a place to sleep


Thats the screwed way of things in real life down here on the working mans level. The speech sounds good about sacrifcing your time to do this so "you can ensure freedom for mankind and do your civic duties" when your company pays you to be there. Dont wait for the government to tell you to serve, go out and volunteer for it and take just the $25 per day and then I would agree with you.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 17, 2009)

If the only people who serve on juries are people who volunteer for it, you aren't going to have a jury of your peers. If you are called for jury duty, be honest with your answers during the selection process and take the job seriously if chosen to serve. It is one of the most important duties you'll ever get the chance to do, so do it right and be proud.


----------



## Hogtown (Aug 18, 2009)

As I've said above, I am against it.  I do however, want to bring up another, related issue:  Why should I donate my time to sit on a jury to hear a case between an insurance company and an ambulance-chasing attorney and his "slip and fall" lying client.  Everyone present in the courtroom is paid, but me - court reporters, attorneys, Judges, expert witnesses etc..all are paid.  Why shouldn't I be paid my standard hourly rate?  The attorney requires my presense for his business to run - fine, pay me.  I know that I have to pay everyone that I need to run my business.   I understand that rape, bank robbery etc.. wherein the State of Florida/Georgia has brought criminal charges against someone is different - that is public matter.  But again why should I work for $7.00 a day on a civil case?


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 18, 2009)

Bill Mc said:


> I just finished last week. 2 trials needed juries. The panel I was on was for a murder trial.
> 
> but I was struck and dismissed on the 3rd day.
> 
> ...



We might have been on the same case. I was struck out on the last day as well last week on the Sam Parker case in Walker county. Which the judge came to Bartow to select the jury and would have to bus up there every day. Glad I wasn't picked.


----------



## nortonbp (Aug 18, 2009)

seclected for federal court few years ago wrote a letter of hardship and was excused that time but called latter and told us no excuses this time interesting case. two men shiping cocain through airport.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 18, 2009)

Hogtown said:


> As I've said above, I am against it.  I do however, want to bring up another, related issue:  Why should I donate my time to sit on a jury to hear a case between an insurance company and an ambulance-chasing attorney and his "slip and fall" lying client.  Everyone present in the courtroom is paid, but me - court reporters, attorneys, Judges, expert witnesses etc..all are paid.  Why shouldn't I be paid my standard hourly rate?  The attorney requires my presense for his business to run - fine, pay me.  I know that I have to pay everyone that I need to run my business.   I understand that rape, bank robbery etc.. wherein the State of Florida/Georgia has brought criminal charges against someone is different - that is public matter.  But again why should I work for $7.00 a day on a civil case?



You should make sure that you share that sentiment the next time you are called for jury duty.

Especially the part about the judge.


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 18, 2009)

mickbear said:


> i just received my jury summons for U.S. DISTRICT COURT in Macon yesterday in the mail ,for the second time in three years.its a good ride from Milner to Macon every day for two weeks.but i WILL be there,i'v been on State Court jurys several times as well.the way i look at it is there are brave men and women burried all over this world that fought and died for the right of the people of this country to have a fair trial.think of all the service men and women fighting in some god for saken place far from home right now!!.its the least i can do to try and honor them by doing my duity.some folks my disagree but thats my opinion



Good post
x2


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 18, 2009)

Hogtown said:


> I voted Yes for two reasons:  (1) I am pathologically anit-authoritarian & (2) I don't want people on MY jury that are bitter about being there.



I'd rather have people on mine who were civic minded, than to have some that just wanted to screw with peoples lives over a paycheck. That is why they only pay a token. Can you just imagine for a minute what would be lined up volunteering for jury duty if it paid good? No Thanks.


----------



## Hogtown (Aug 18, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> You should make sure that you share that sentiment the next time you are called for jury duty.
> 
> Especially the part about the judge.



I'm pretty sure the Judge is paid for his work. I have friends that are Judges and they consider it their occupation.


----------



## Hogtown (Aug 18, 2009)

Forgot:   I make the majority of my living as an expert witness.  So believe me when I say that the only people not begin paid for their time is the jury (and the spectators).


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 18, 2009)

There are many people who are not required to do Jury Duty: Business Owners, employees of very small businesses, consultants who travel every week to client sites, people with disabilities, and anyone who gets a letter from their employeer defining it as a hardship to the company because this is a key employee.
If you do not want to sever, just say that in your opinion everyone is guilty. End of story! No defense lawyer will select you with that kind of an atitude.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 18, 2009)

Hogtown said:


> I'm pretty sure the Judge is paid for his work. I have friends that are Judges and they consider it their occupation.



Oh, I'm not suggesting that the judge isn't being paid.

I AM suggesting that the next time you get called for jury duty, just make sure the judge is aware how aggrieved you are that he is getting paid and you're not.


----------



## justus3131 (Aug 18, 2009)

*jury duty obligation*

You certainly have the right to be interested or not interested, however, should you fail to appear when properly summonsed you can be held in contempt.


----------



## Hogtown (Aug 18, 2009)

justus3131 said:


> You certainly have the right to be interested or not interested, however, should you fail to appear when properly summonsed you can be held in contempt.




Justus,  I don't believe anyone has suggested that the wise course of action would be to simply ignore a summons.  The question was do you think it should be mandatory to be a juror - I do not for the reasons stated in my original post.  Personally, I liked it better when the jury pool was selected from registered voters - that way the citizen had a choice - you could participate in the system or not.  As it stands now, it isn't much different than involuntary servitude.  Now, on the other hand, I would be satisfied if citizens that were ordered to appear for jury duty  were paid their normal wage just like everyone else participating in the proceeding - but I know that will never happen.


----------



## USMCBowman (Aug 18, 2009)

Spotlite.....don't equate "grunt duty" to military service.  Lots of folks do grunt duty.  What I meant is that there are alot of folks who want their rights and are only willing to exist to keep them.  Freedom and the American way of life are earned by folks of all walks of life, by doing civic duties, paying taxes, voting and treating their neighbors with respect.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 18, 2009)

USMCBowman said:


> Spotlite.....don't equate "grunt duty" to military service.  Lots of folks do grunt duty.  What I meant is that there are alot of folks who want their rights and are only willing to exist to keep them.  Freedom and the American way of life are earned by folks of all walks of life, by doing civic duties, paying taxes, voting and treating their neighbors with respect.



Understood.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2009)

USMCBowman said:


> everybody wants their rights.....right to bear arms, right to religious freedom, freedom of speech etc....but it seems that there are alot of folks that don't want to do their fair share of the "grunt work" to ensure that we keep these rights.  Jury duty is a small sacrifice to keep the American way going.  Many folks have sacrificed all to keep America free.  All citizens should be willing to suck it up when required.



Oooh Rah! Semper Fi! 



Spotlite said:


> Jury juty and the military are 2 different ball games. #1, you more than likely chose to join the military. You do not choose to serve on jury duty. Big difference in the 2 matters.
> 
> But I think I cleared up my problem with it knowing that there are options available to serving
> 
> I will do my part...........I just dont like the government control over the matter.



I got to go with the Marine on this one Spot. Knowing you to be the kind, generous, levelheaded, well thought out individual that you are, you are precisely the individual I would want on a jury if I were standing in the dock. I know you would wrestle with the facts regardless of the personal imposition, and in the end, you would be impartial and decide my fate fairly by comparing my actions to only the law. I would only hope that there were 11 others just like you on my jury.

I have been called 3 times in Dekalb County. My brother is a lawyer (officer of the court). My BIL is a radiologist. I am a fire breathing, law and order, rock ribbed conservative CPA. Ain't no way on God's green Earth I will ever be empanelled on a jury in Dekalb County, and I could lay my predjudices aside and decide any case impartially, based only on the law and the facts. The plaintiff's bar don't think so. That ain't the profile they are looking for in Dekalb County for potential jurors.

Each time I have been called, I have showed up at the Dekalb County courthouse, book in hand to have something to do until they let me go, and accepted the fact I will be called, but never empanelled. Liberty has a price that is worth paying. The $25 is gravy.


----------



## germag (Aug 19, 2009)

Hogtown said:


> Personally, I liked it better when the jury pool was selected from registered voters - that way the citizen had a choice - you could participate in the system or not.  As it stands now, it isn't much different than involuntary servitude.



Yeah, that way people could shirk all of their civic duties, huh?


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 19, 2009)

elfiii said:


> Oooh Rah! Semper Fi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah I would do it no doubt. Its just the idea of knowing the govt has control over making me do it I dont like

And the fact that there are individuals that cant afford the $25 per day in this economic day we live. It a hard ship on them financially (regardless if the court system thinks so or not) if the case is drug out several days.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 19, 2009)

germag said:


> Yeah, that way people could shirk all of their civic duties, huh?



No, that way it would leave the individual a choice in the matter. Even if you are registered to vote, you still can decide to to perform your civic duty of voting or not voting. So whats wrong with being able to decide to perform any other civic duty???? 

Its not a matter of performing civic duties, its a matter of forcing you to perform.


I have said it many times, we do not control our govt, it controls us. There-in lies the problem.


----------



## Hogtown (Aug 19, 2009)

germag said:


> Yeah, that way people could shirk all of their civic duties, huh?



It obviously is not viewed as a "duty" by a significant portion of the population otherwise the government would not have to coerce it citizens via imprisonment for contempt of court.  It is simple bullying of its citizens by the legislative/judicial branch.


----------



## germag (Aug 19, 2009)

Spotlite said:


> No, that way it would leave the individual a choice in the matter. Even if you are registered to vote, you still can decide to to perform your civic duty of voting or not voting. So whats wrong with being able to decide to perform any other civic duty????
> 
> Its not a matter of performing civic duties, its a matter of forcing you to perform.
> 
> ...



Certain things....among them voting and serving in the armed forces are civic duties, but they are voluntary. You can choose whether you want to fulfill them or not. My personal opinion is that if you don't vote, then you have no say and no right to complain. You get what everyone else chooses for you, and that obviously the way you want it because you choose not tomake your voice heard. That's fine. If you choose not to serve in the military, and are male and physically able to do so, that's your right...but IMHO, you are shirking your duties. 

Serving on a jury in NOT voluntary. It shouldn't be voluntary. That is a duty that every law-abiding tax-paying citizen absolutely should be required to fulfill if it is at all possible for them to do so....not just if it's convenient or agreeable. That is the ONLY way our system of justice can work. If it were voluntary, we'd never be able to fill juries with unbiased jurors. There would not be enough potential jurors to choose from to provide the defendant with the unbiased jury of his peers and the speedy and impartial trial that he is guaranteed by the Constitution. 

It's just one of those things that you have to do. There's no point in whining about how inconvenient it is or how much money it costs you....every juror is faced with the same problems. It is what it is....it's just a part of the cost of the freedoms we do enjoy. It may not be a perfect justice system and it may not always be convenient, but it's the best in existence.


----------



## germag (Aug 19, 2009)

Hogtown said:


> It obviously is not viewed as a "duty" by a significant portion of the population otherwise the government would not have to coerce it citizens via imprisonment for contempt of court.  It is simple bullying of its citizens by the legislative/judicial branch.




What "significant portion"? I've only ever heard a handful of people whine and cry about it. Show me some sort of statistic that says that a "significant portion" of the population feels that way. If that were the case it would have changed a long time ago.....the majority rules.


----------



## Hogtown (Aug 19, 2009)

Ask and yea shall receive.  Source is the American Tort Reform Association.  You will note that in some areas less than 10% of the summoned potential jurors respond.  In anybody's book that is a "significant portion".   

On a somewhat related note, be aware I always show up cleaned, scrubed and ready to work when I am summoned.  My point is that in a free country the government should not be able to force me to work for free, which is what happens in jury duty.  If in fact they refuse to compensate me for my labor, then I certainly should have the option of not serving.

The military and voting are NOT the same as jury duty.  You choose to join the military and even in the my era when you were subject to the draft you were paid for your service.  Voting is optional - you are not subject to jail for choosing not to vote.

There is nothing in American comparable to the involuntary servitude associated with jury duty.

Your data is as follows:

JURY SERVICE REFORM

The right to trial by jury is one of our society’s most valued liberties.  According to a 1998 American Bar Association public opinion poll, 78% of the public rates our jury system as the fairest way to determine guilt or innocence, and 69% of those surveyed consider juries to be the most important part of the justice system.  

PROBLEM:  Despite the public’s strong support of the jury system, interest in serving on juries has dropped off substantially in recent years.  Each year, approximately 15 million Americans are summoned to jury duty.  A significant number citizens simply ignore the juror summons.  In some urban jurisdictions, fewer than 10% of its citizens respond.  While a portion of this non-response rate is attributable to out-of-date records and summonses that are mailed to the wrong address, many citizens simply ignore their civic obligation and opportunity to serve.  Those who do arrive at the courthouse often avoid service through “occupational exemptions” that benefit certain professions or come presenting flimsy “hardship excuses” to escape jury duty.  All too often, they are successful.  

Jury duty can impose a severe financial hardship on working people.  In most states, employers are not required to pay their employees during any period in which they are absent for jury service.  These citizens are faced with receiving only a miniscule court fee (usually $10- 40) per day for their service, an amount that may not even reimburse them for transportation costs.  High-income professionals avoid jury service through statutory exemptions, hardship excuses, and lax enforcement of summonses.  Juror hardship is particularly great in the small percentage of trials that can last several days, weeks, or months.  This trend has made it difficult to fill the jury box, increased courts’ administrative costs, and threatened the constitutional right to a representative jury.


----------

